# CO2 Help



## Eddplants (21 Apr 2014)

Hi guys, I've recently started a planted aquarium Rio 125 (2x28W T5 Day-lite bulbs). Looking to do a FE CO2 set up, this is what's in my basket at the moment will this all be ok?:




 

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## Martin in Holland (21 Apr 2014)

better watch out with that bubble counter...I use to have the same one and it cracked from the pressure which builds up because of the diffusers fine holes


----------



## Eddplants (21 Apr 2014)

Okay, so different bubble counter. Other than that, good to go?


----------



## Alastair (21 Apr 2014)

Eddplants said:


> Okay, so different bubble counter. Other than that, good to go?


The ista co2 bubble counter is really good as it also has a built in non return valve and solid build


----------



## eduard (21 Apr 2014)

Add PH meter


----------



## Maximum (21 Apr 2014)

Don't forget the CO2 airline and some suckers. Have you sourced a reasonable place for gas refills?


----------



## Eddplants (21 Apr 2014)

Maximum said:


> Don't forget the CO2 airline and some suckers. Have you sourced a reasonable place for gas refills?



Not as of yet, I live in Essex, so if anyone knows of anyone let me know!, and yeah the CO2 airline is on there I just wanted to make sure I got the other components right, couldn't fit it all on one screen!...

Do I really need a PH meter?


----------



## Eddplants (21 Apr 2014)

Also as I understand, I can plug the solenoid into a plug timer to do the 2 hours before lights turn on/off automatically?


----------



## Maximum (21 Apr 2014)

Solenoid makes it so much easier as it is automatic so timings are consistent and you do not have to remember to switch on and off or dash back when you are out. I understand regular photoperiods are best. A pH meter will give you a reading when you take it but a drop checker you have to wait as the colour relates to how the water was 2+ hours ago, ie the drop checker is slow to react. Good luck with the set up - we started ours about 3 weeks ago and are still getting used to it etc but CO2Art have been really helpful and quick to respond.


----------



## Eddplants (21 Apr 2014)

Maximum said:


> Solenoid makes it so much easier as it is automatic so timings are consistent and you do not have to remember to switch on and off or dash back when you are out. I understand regular photoperiods are best. A pH meter will give you a reading when you take it but a drop checker you have to wait as the colour relates to how the water was 2+ hours ago, ie the drop checker is slow to react. Good luck with the set up - we started ours about 3 weeks ago and are still getting used to it etc but* CO2Art have been really helpful and quick to respond*.



That's great to know, I thought they were a dodgy amazon off-brand company. But after reading around the internet and eventually finding out they're UKAPS sponsors I've read nothing but good things about them which really instills confidence, especially when this whole situation is new. Plants are already dying, started Fishless cycling today, got a big order coming over the next few days, some more Flourite to top up my substrate bed. Hopefully will be set up before May.

Got this beasty Eheim Pro 3 -600 filter, so once I am set up it should be clean enough to drink out of!!

Still gotta sink this damn Driftwood!


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Apr 2014)

Put a brick on it


----------



## Edvet (22 Apr 2014)

Ofside remark: a)take algaescraper out of tank, 1) it's better for the scraper, 2) it doesn't look nice, b) remove or move temp meter.


----------



## Maximum (22 Apr 2014)

Are  you fishless cycling with ammonia? Try looking up cycling with a planted tank. My first tank I made the mistake of using household ammonia and then had to back track and drop the temperature and start water changes or I would have lost most of my plants. I have since cycled a smaller tank just using plants and a filter squeeze and would never go back to using the toxic chemical method again. 
I have no idea how people manage with the algae magnets - I have thrown mine away as no matter how careful I was I still got a scratch from a stray grain of sand.
Let us know how you get on - CO2 has been the steepest learning curve so far but I am sure I am still in the foothills of knowledge!


----------



## MikeC1408 (24 Apr 2014)

Depending where you are in Essex there's a place that does FE refills in Romford at the seed bed centre.


----------



## Eddplants (26 Apr 2014)

MikeC1408 said:


> Depending where you are in Essex there's a place that does FE refills in Romford at the seed bed centre.



Sweet, I'm down Basildon way. But am regularly down that way, so will check it out! Thanks.


----------



## MikeC1408 (26 Apr 2014)

Eddplants said:


> Sweet, I'm down Basildon way. But am regularly down that way, so will check it out! Thanks.



My LFS was telling me another customer was telling them about a place at burnt mills Basildon that does FE refills for £10. Haven't managed to find out the name yet but could be worth investigating. 

I know it's not BOC Gas and Gear as I've tried them.


----------



## EnderUK (26 Apr 2014)

google fire services in your area. Call around ask what they do with their old FE that are past 10 years, some will refurbish them, say bye to them, Some will scrap them, tell them what you want them the FE for and make them an offer.


----------



## Eddplants (26 Apr 2014)

EnderUK said:


> google fire services in your area. Call around ask what they do with their old FE that are past 10 years, some will refurbish them, say bye to them, Some will scrap them, tell them what you want them the FE for and make them an offer.



I'll give that a try thanks.

Anyone who lives my way know any really good LFS', seems everywhere good in Basildon has closed down.


----------



## nybraby (28 Apr 2014)

I'm in Billericay and use Swallows in Rayleigh, they don't know anything about C02 other than the small bits they stock but have been good on fish advice also have some good plants.

FinsAquatics have just opened a branch in Wickford i have found them helpful, they stock a number of shrimp including amano and he wouldn't sell me the Otto's he had until he had fed them up so thumbs up for that.


----------



## Eddplants (28 Apr 2014)

nybraby said:


> I'm in Billericay and use Swallows in Rayleigh, they don't know anything about C02 other than the small bits they stock but have been good on fish advice also have some good plants.
> 
> FinsAquatics have just opened a branch in Wickford i have found them helpful, they stock a number of shrimp including amano and he wouldn't sell me the Otto's he had until he had fed them up so thumbs up for that.



Yeah I'm in Billericay too. Swallows use to be nice, I went there the other day and everything seems to have gone down hill. The amount of Mbu puffers they are selling is sad. FinsAquatics, I went there were really helpful, but it's only a small shop. 

I've been going to the Maidenhead Aquatics that's opened up in Summerhill Gardens Centre, but it literally only opened this month so it's still stocking up. Seems like it's going to be a nice shop!

Wickford Garden centre (creation aquatics) is alright for second hand equipment.

I understand I probably answered my own question, just wondered if there are any I'm missing.


----------



## nybraby (29 Apr 2014)

Agree on swallows, creation aquatics I keep away from really not helpful at all. The thing with fins aquatics is they will order in for you which is good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddplants (20 May 2014)

Just as I hate threads without a follow up, here are a few pictures of how the Co2 and tank went/is going.

Lighting: added an extra 2x 24W T5 Tubes.
Filtration: Eheim Professional 3 - 600
Dosing: EI Ferts (Just following the starter kit dosing at the moment, haven't had a chance to mess around with my own dosing quantities)
Co2: Currently at about 1.5 BSP. (Turning on 2 hours before, and turning off 2 hours before lights)
Fish Stocking: 3 Bolivian Rams, 14 Rummynose Tetra, 10 Galaxy Danios, 2 Golden Laser Corydoras, 3 Otocinclus, 5 Amano Shrimp, 1 Nerite Snail, (Started to see a few Pond Snails ;()

Pictures, hopefully in order, still new to this whole aquascaping malarky trying to make everything look half decent. Every time something settles I move it!. Got a bit of a Brown Algae Problem at the moment which I'm on top of:




 


 


 


 


 


[DOUBLEPOST=1400613481][/DOUBLEPOST]


----------

